# Looking for individuals willing to discuss DPD for my Short Documentary



## VivaLaERmC (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi all! My name is Erin and I am in the process of writing a documentary short film on the nature of Depersonalization-Derealization disorder (DPD).

I am seeking a wide range of individuals struggling with said disorder/feelings who are willing to come forward to discuss their personal day to day experiences in order to raise awareness on a largely underfunded and under researched condition. Interviews will be written where individuals are able to take their time filling out an emailed questionnaire. Your response to these questions may be used as quotes or voice over in the film.

A standard release form will need to be signed and personal identifying information such as one's name is not required. Project is non-paid. Participants will be provided a copy of finished project and have their name featured in the credits with their permission.

I myself have experienced these feelings firsthand and how debilitating they can be. I believe this is an important issue and your participation is greatly appreciated!

Interested individuals please email Erin at [email protected]


----------

